# I gotta GoT



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm impatiently waiting for Game of Thrones s6 to start (apr. 24th) 
Jon Snow theories?

I resisted watching this show until last yr..then binge watched all 5 seasons.

Think Jon Snow is coming back as a tranny?


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2016)

I never seen the 'throne game'....   although I did see the star, a cute little 'blond'...   yummy !!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2016)

Not even close to "the star" but yes..she is very cute..and naturally a brunette


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2016)

And quite completely naked more than once in the series


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2016)

Whatever she is I would jump off a bridge if she asked me omg she is hot


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2016)

SheriV said:


> And quite completely naked more than once in the series




.....   ya mean 'balls ass naked' ??     OMG !!!    I'd like to peek her naked , and I thought all really 'hot chicks' were brunette's at heart...      lol


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2016)

I think he will come back, reanimated by the red headed witch who is also fucken hot and naked a lot...

Reason being, he is still in his characters look, everyone says he is dead....hes been seen shooting in Ireland for 2 months, they said he is just a corpse but for 2 months?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 11, 2016)

SheriV said:


> And quite completely naked more than once in the series


Yeah to bad it's not really her but a body double. But I'd still fuck the body double, then fuck her after, then fuck the red head...you get the idea!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> I still haven't watched the show, I started the books way before TV was even an idea for it, and I'm going to wait until I finish the books.  Which means I'll probably never watch the show.  I hope he doesn't come back so that the damn story can finally end.



Yeah..the show has outpaced the books at this point. There are some deviations from the books that pisses off a few die hard book fans but honestly the show is incredible.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Yeah to bad it's not really her but a body double. But I'd still fuck the body double, then fuck her after, then fuck the red head...you get the idea!



There is so much gratuitous nudity in the series anyway...they're all pretty much naked at some point (body dbl aside)


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I think he will come back, reanimated by the red headed witch who is also fucken hot and naked a lot...
> 
> Reason being, he is still in his characters look, everyone says he is dead....hes been seen shooting in Ireland for 2 months, they said he is just a corpse but for 2 months?



Oh yeah..and HBO has been reeeeeeally pushing that hrs dead. Hell one teaser is all about Jon snow being dead. Start to finish.
Dost thou protest too much? 

I almost think Milesendre resurrecting him would be too obvious. ..but another teaser show Davos, loyal brothers of the nights watch,  the red witch and ghost protecting his body while Alliser and his men are beating down the door. 
I probably wouldn't be insane about thus if I hadn't watched the whole fucking series last fall in like a month but now I'm way too into it


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Yeah to bad it's not really her but a body double. But I'd still fuck the body double, then fuck her after, then fuck the red head...you get the idea!



I had to go look because I remembered two full frontals...she didn't use a body double but the actress who plays cerscei (sp?) Did for the walk of shame scene...http://zap2it.com/2015/09/emilia-clarke-naked-game-of-thrones-sex-scenes/


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2016)

Spoilers for some ploy lines if you've never seen it or haven't seen the whole thing...
Nude scene compilation
http://www.cinemablend.com/m/televi...t-Includes-Every-Single-Nude-Scene-63382.html


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2016)

Pubes tits and dragons


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2016)

SheriV said:


> And quite completely naked more than once in the series


did the carpet match the drapes or is it shaved


----------



## SheriV (Apr 15, 2016)

I was mistaken on full frontal...so idk.

There's a cpl of dudes full frontal and some of the whores..Hell naked gymnastics for a few of the chicks


----------

